# version `GLIBC_2.7' not found



## ccc (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

How to install *GLIBC_2.7* on FreeBSD 7.3 Release? I have VMware View Open Client:

http://code.google.com/p/vmware-view-open-client/wiki/Compiling

and get this error:
	
	



```
# uname -a
FreeBSD bsd..net 7.3-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Jul 12 19:04:04 UTC 2010     
root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

# vmware-view
Using log file /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-view-83597.log
SSLLoadSharedLibrary: Failed to load library libcrypto.so.0.9.8:/lib/libc.so.6: [B]version `GLIBC_2.7' not found[/B] 
(required by /usr/bin/libdir/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8/libcrypto.so.0.9.8)
SSLLoadSharedLibrary: Failed to load library libcrypto.so.0.9.8:/lib/libc.so.6: [B]version `GLIBC_2.7' not found[/B]
(required by /usr/bin/libdir/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8/libcrypto.so.0.9.8)
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2011)

There is no glibc on FreeBSD. It uses it's own libc.


----------



## ccc (Feb 23, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There is no glibc on FreeBSD. It uses it's own libc.



Thanks, but how to simulate it for some linux apps running under FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2011)

Run it with the linux emulation. See Chapter 10 Linux Binary Compatibility.


----------

